# Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture Watch Review



## FCHK

Pretty good review, appreciated if there is any other comments from all of you~!

For more information about its specification, please read more at : http://www.frederique-constant.com/en/collections/189/fc-710mc4h4.html


----------



## Redemption

Isn't this funny. I stumbled across this watch today at a new store in town and I've come to really like it.

I was hoping to confirm though, does this model come in a stainless steel case and if so, is it cheaper than the gold?

Also, where does FC sit in comparison to some others brands? Obviously they are a more 'affordable' brand but are they comparable to Tag or Longines? Oris perhaps?

Thanks in advance.

Edit:

Upon further inspection of the FC website it looks as though this watch does come in a stainless version - http://www.frederique-constant.com/en/collections/188/fc-710mc4h6.html. Beautiful!


----------



## hanzo

Redemption said:


> Isn't this funny. I stumbled across this watch today at a new store in town and I've come to really like it.
> 
> I was hoping to confirm though, does this model come in a stainless steel case and if so, is it cheaper than the gold?
> 
> Also, where does FC sit in comparison to some others brands? Obviously they are a more 'affordable' brand but are they comparable to Tag or Longines? Oris perhaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Buy it, and you tell us


----------



## Rockbox

Redemption said:


> Isn't this funny. I stumbled across this watch today at a new store in town and I've come to really like it.
> 
> I was hoping to confirm though, does this model come in a stainless steel case and if so, is it cheaper than the gold?
> 
> Also, where does FC sit in comparison to some others brands? Obviously they are a more 'affordable' brand but are they comparable to Tag or Longines? Oris perhaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Upon further inspection of the FC website it looks as though this watch does come in a stainless version - Frédérique Constant | Watch - FC-710MC4H6. Beautiful!


I am looking to purchase the stainless steel, it is about 10% cheaper than the rose plated gold (as it is only plated not real gold). In comparison, to the brands mentioned, I would say more along B&M,MLacroix type brands but this piece is a standout star.


----------

